# Al Pacino is seen leaving Madeo Restaurant in Beverly Hills, Los Angeles, CA, USA 25.08.2010 x 4



## Q (26 Aug. 2010)

​
thx Marlen


----------



## Claudia (26 Aug. 2010)

:thx: hat er keine sauberen Klamotten mehr im Schrank oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## baby12 (30 Aug. 2010)

Thanks for the pics!


----------

